# impressive squat vids



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

wut more a man can ask for besides a heavy ass squat??!!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

some videos of heavy ass squats!!??


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Always a fan of Mikhail Koklyaev his 300kg no handed squats are immense


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Mingster said:


>


Kirk Karwoski is such a beast in the squat. That video is amazing as well "I wanna hold it".


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This bloke is an animal, 1:50:


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

actually he squated 350kg,not 340
yeap,he made it,he lifted three fifty


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## JonSupps (Apr 24, 2015)

Some pretty outstanding squats. The girls put me to shame, ahem.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)




----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

> This bloke is an animal, 1:50:


never **** off a German....that guy can lift

intrigued by what he was sniffing before the lift....must be..mmm...illegal...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Theseus said:


> never **** off a German....that guy can lift
> 
> intrigued by what he was sniffing before the lift....must be..mmm...illegal...


Nah just smelling salts mate, gives you a bit of a kick up the 'arris


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

I said:


> Nah just smelling salts mate' date=' gives you a bit of a kick up the 'arris  [/quote']
> 
> I am sure if I start using that in my gym, I'll get reported and kicked out....
> 
> now I need to google smelling salts...


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Can imagine the scene. Being accused of sniffing poppers before a squat by gym staff. That dam nose tork.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

squater said:


>


sh1t form though...

just saying that because she can squat the same as me and is literally half my size :sad:


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## JonSupps (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks like a white version of Green Arrow, good lift though.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

c mon

do you even squat(vid)?


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Now that's impressive.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## slashlove (Jul 7, 2015)

damn! great videos

"Pain is temporary, Pride is forever»


----------

